
A multi-trillion dollar blockchain use case - rbanffy
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2018/04/18/multi-trillion-dollar-blockchain-use-case/
======
sharemywin
Wonder why it would stop at businesses. What if every physical asset could be:

1\. co-owned by one or more people

2\. borrowed against

3\. leased long or short term.

and every digital assets could be the same but also could be forked(create a
derivative of)

obviously there would need to be some kind of insurance and reputation around
it.

And the loans were based on a % revenue streams So, there is minimal risk of
loss just time the money is returned.

~~~
sharemywin
And you could get notified of items when things changed on them. Someones
willing to take less money for their share of the equity, etc. You next on the
usage queue.

